# Camera insurance recommendations?



## 7enderbender (Jan 11, 2012)

A question to all our well-informed and busy travelling photographers here:

Can anyone recommend any good and affordable camera insurance here in the US (in my case specifically one that does business in Massachusetts which is not always the case...) that covers the usual stuff (theft, dropping things, etc) including travel abroad. This would be for non-professional use and I don't need liability insurance. I don't want to add my stuff to my home owner's insurance for complicated reasons that have to do with the location of our home and our limited choices in free-market policies close to the ocean.

I can't really define "affordable". I've looked at a bunch of policies before, including those offered through the professional photographers' and press organizations. I always found them to be rather expensive compared to my instrument insurance that I have for my music gear (covering about $18,000 worth of stuff for less than $150 annually).

I'd need coverage for about $7,000.

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2012)

I use State Farm for home owners and auto, and I have a separate Personal Articles policy from them to cover my camera gear. I believe that they're writing policies in MA again (they weren't when we moved here, but we were able to transfer policies in with us); however, I'm not sure if they will do a PA policy as a standalone. Coverage is worldwide, full replacement value, no deductible, and I pay $7.60 per $1000 coverage.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use State Farm for home owners and auto, and I have a separate Personal Articles policy from them to cover my camera gear. I believe that they're writing policies in MA again (they weren't when we moved here, but we were able to transfer policies in with us); however, I'm not sure if they will do a PA policy as a standalone. Coverage is worldwide, full replacement value, no deductible, and I pay $7.60 per $1000 coverage.



Thanks. That's exactly the policy I'd want. Unfortunately, they don't take on new MA business unless you are an existing client. Argh.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

Any feedback on the insurance options through PPA.com or Photo.Net?

I am in the same boat... though unfortunately used to have State Farm, but have been with Progressive the last couple of years. I don't think Progressive offers such a policy


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 11, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > A question to all our well-informed and busy travelling photographers here:
> ...




Thanks a lot. The State Farm deal seems ok to me. Unfortunately, they don't do business in my little over-regulated state. That's part of my problem and also related to my reluctance adding anything to my home owner's insurance. I talked to my agent about that and after doing some math and looking at what is actually covered and what isn't she flat out recommended against it. Even if I had a rider I'd probably not claim anything even in catastrophic camera event. The risk of the home owner's insurance going up - or worse being dropped - is too costly in our case since there are only two commercial insurance companies that were willing to insure our home here in MA and (technically) close to the ocean. That's part of life in the beautiful Commonwealth.

I'm checking with Travelers at the moment but I'm not too hopeful. Leaves the professional organizations like PPA. Ain't exactly cheap since you have to go for the "pro" level coverage and that's about $350 a year for the membership that comes with 15 grand insurance coverage. Probably a good deal altogether, but more than I was hoping to spend with the prime goal of obtaining coverage for my EOS system.

I'm curious about the TCP deal though. Just went to their web site and they are asking for way too much detailed information for just a quote. I may have to call them. Anyone done business with them?

Thanks again.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a quote and it was like $500+ or so.

Part of the issue is PPA and TCP provide liability coverage too, i.e. if someone trips over a strobe stand, you are defamed. It is more than just equipment


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 11, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> I got a quote and it was like $500+ or so.
> 
> Part of the issue is PPA and TCP provide liability coverage too, i.e. if someone trips over a strobe stand, you are defamed. It is more than just equipment



That's great for those who need it but I really don't see how that will ever make sense in my case. Sure, one could argue that there may be instances where it's technically a good idea in a worst case scenario.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 11, 2012)

I have professional photographer insurance through AON
it's complete worldwide cover for anything, about $30k worth of gear
and includes $10M worth of public liability cover. 
its about $100/month, It also coveres any rented equipment up to a certain amount (quite alot)
and covers me and my wife.


----------



## Richard8971 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have personal property insurance for my cameras through State Farm. I had my 40D drop this past year as well as my wifes T1i with her 60mm macro lens on it. My 40D ended up being replaced with a 7D (They gave me $1100 for my 40D and I paid the diff for the 7D, about 500 bucks) and they replaced my wifes 60mm macro without batting and eye. I paid about 70 bucks for the year and even after 2 claims my policy only went up a few bucks for 2012. (About 85 bucks)

They told me (over the phone) that future claims could affect my insurance but so far so good. They have always treated me professionally and took care of each claim quickly. Hopefully I won't need to make another claim!

D


----------



## Geek (Mar 24, 2017)

On a slightly different note. Anyone have experience with short term travel insurance for cameras and gear? I'm getting ready to go to Israel and want to take about $4-7K worth of gear with me. (That sure adds up in a hurry, a body and 2-3 L lenses is a lot of money, at least for me.) With all of the travel issues, I don't want to get there and have to return with my gear checked.

I was really looking forward to getting some good pictures and don't want to have to rely on a P&S camera.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2017)

Geek said:


> On a slightly different note. Anyone have experience with short term travel insurance for cameras and gear? I'm getting ready to go to Israel and want to take about $4-7K worth of gear with me. (That sure adds up in a hurry, a body and 2-3 L lenses is a lot of money, at least for me.) With all of the travel issues, I don't want to get there and have to return with my gear checked.
> 
> I was really looking forward to getting some good pictures and don't want to have to rely on a P&S camera.



You can rider your home policy in most cases for travel insurance on gear.

I use State Farm year round, and know others who have and they've never had an issue making a claim.


----------



## nonac (Mar 25, 2017)

Just be careful with a homeowners policy add-on. I was told by my home/auto agent that if they investigate and find that I made money from my photography work of any amount, they won't pay a claim because it should be a business policy. 

I have a "night job" shooting freelance for two newspapers, MAXPREPS, and Varsity Views. I bought a business policy through Hill and Usher. Provides for $25k in gear coverage worldwide along with $2 million in liability coverage. $650 a year.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 25, 2017)

nonac said:


> Just be careful with a homeowners policy add-on. I was told by my home/auto agent that if they investigate and find that I made money from my photography work of any amount, they won't pay a claim because it should be a business policy.
> 
> I have a "night job" shooting freelance for two newspapers, MAXPREPS, and Varsity Views. I bought a business policy through Hill and Usher. Provides for $25k in gear coverage worldwide along with $2 million in liability coverage. $650 a year.



Same story/answer for me, so I took actual business insurance through agent. Can't remember who is the actual insurance company. $30k gear, 2M liability for $500 per year.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 25, 2017)

www.insuremyequipment.com is a good place to go and can do it all over the internet!


----------



## slclick (Mar 25, 2017)

My gear is on my Homeowners as Scheduled Personal Possessions with no deductible. Works for me. (Ameriprise)


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 25, 2017)

@ nonac - thanks for warning about homeowner add-on if you make money. I make very, very little, in fact last year my expenses outweighed my income. But it is something to think about as I am currently in the process of getting a new homeowner policy (and my gear was itemized with my last company).

I have no experience with them, but I do know if you are a member of North American Nature Photographers Association that they offer camera insurance.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 25, 2017)

Maui5150 said:


> Any feedback on the insurance options through PPA.com or Photo.Net?
> 
> I am in the same boat... though unfortunately used to have State Farm, but have been with Progressive the last couple of years. I don't think Progressive offers such a policy



I used to be a member of PPA and they have (or had) a free $15000 coverage for gear for members.
I also get a regular email offering PPA recommended insurance from a broker.

I currently have business insurance so I am not shopping currently.

I DO have a comment on business insurance though. 
I had what I thought was a comprehensive policy through Nationwide and was VERY surprised to find that a theft of equipment from my vehicle was not covered because they regarded my gear as "tools" and were not covered.

Despite very clear language to the contrary and the complete absence of documentation to support their contention, they denied my claim.

I am suing them in small claims (in California we have a $5k limit for corporations and $10k for sole proprietors) so we shall see what happens.

My agent has advised me to get a maritime coverage that itemizes the gear and provides full coverage. Not too expensive.
There are other solutions such as itemized coverage for special equipment but you need to ask an agent as to what works best for you.


----------



## nonac (Mar 25, 2017)

My agent has advised me to get a maritime coverage that itemizes the gear and provides full coverage. Not too expensive.
There are other solutions such as itemized coverage for special equipment but you need to ask an agent as to what works best for you.
[/quote]

Yes, my policy through Hill and Usher is underwritten by The Hartford, it is an inland marine policy and I have to provide a schedule with serial numbers, descriptions, and dollar values for each piece of equipment insured. I can adjust it throughout the policy period and the premium can go up or down.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 26, 2017)

nonac said:


> > My agent has advised me to get a maritime coverage that itemizes the gear and provides full coverage. Not too expensive.
> > There are other solutions such as itemized coverage for special equipment but you need to ask an agent as to what works best for you.
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I do too, whenever I buy/sell gear I'll send them updates. So far no change on the premium as the base rate already covers up to $30k.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 26, 2017)

For anyone based in the UAE, DO NOT use Al Futtaim as a travel insurance provider.
My gear was damaged by Emirates Airline staff “stuffing” another bag into the overhead locker and both Emirates and the insurance provider refused any responsibilities.
The actual refusal reason from the insurance company was that my camera equipment bag “was not on my person” at the time of the damage.
It was utterly pointless trying to argue that one is not permitted to carry ones bags “with them” as a flight is taking off and the fasten seatbelts sign has been illuminated, beware and stay clear of them!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 4, 2017)

I have confirmed with my new homeowner policy what someone pointed out above. They will NOT cover camera gear if you make any money at photography, even if it is a miniscule amount (as it is in my case). It seems if you do have even a small, part-time business that the best bet is to get it through a photo organization (NANPA or PPA or the like). I have NOT heavily researched this, though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------

